# Life coach?



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever used one before? If so did you find it helpful and what areas of your life did you work on?

I've been thinking about possibly seeing one to help become more motivated and proactive in my life.


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

may help if they know how to help SA sufferers, positive thinking alone isnt enough and leads to crashes of depression


----------

